# Loss of truth?



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

We are in danger of loosing one of our great sources of truthful information. Rush Limbaugh has said he has advanced stages of lung cancer. For years as we have been lied to by Washington his truth at times has been the only small beacon of light. He will be in our family prayers.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I refused to listen to Limbaugh a long time ago....bad about the cancer. His one sided far right radio show won't be missed by REAL Americans. :eyeroll:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

It is bad news about his cancer and is sad how some are attacking him.

He was once a good voice to be heard but he was also a "shock" type radio guy. He sometimes gave it the straight forward truth or did in his early days. Then he got too right wing and conspersy theory for me. I stopped listening to him then. I am not sure how he was the past 5 years or so.

But it is sad he has cancer.

One thing he did do was clear the ways and pave the ways for many of the political radio people or personalities of today. No matter what side you are on he helped them get noticed and get shows. It made political radio more "mainstream". Now even youtube people should be thanking him... all sides. He helped push some to start to care about politics. His brash right wing stuff help people on the left become more vocal and get shows on networks because they wanted to show the different side. 
He was a pioneer in that way for political radio... IMHO.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I am always amazed at Rush's predictions that often work out just as he said. The first time I heard him I told my wife "I think my mom forgot my twin at the hospital". My wife and I pray for him every night.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I listened to Rush for quite a few years till I saw his shift to extreemism...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I pay close attention to his predictions about what the left is up to. He is right nearly every time.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

dakotashooter2 said:


> I listened to Rush for quite a few years till I saw his shift to extreemism...


 I had to contemplate that for a while. I wonder if he changed at all, or that the country moved so far left in the past ten years that he simply appeared to move further right? I think our perspective changed without our even noticing. Remember the ugly bell bottom pants of the mid 1960's? I hated them in 1964, but had two pair in 1968. Now again I think they are really ugly. We sort of get accustomed to things about us. God help America.


----------

